# Pure-FTPd - IP access limitation, how to !?



## stoynev (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Folks, I just installed Pure-FTPd on a FreeBSD 7.1 Server , everything is working perfect, but I want to make some limitations to access the Pure FTP server and don't have an idea how to.

I want to limit the access to the ftp server allowed only from certain IPs and/or networks, everything else denied.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2009)

http://download.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/doc/README -> SUPER-SERVER INSTALLATION (a.k.a. start from inetd and use tcpwrappers / hosts.allow)


----------



## stoynev (Feb 9, 2009)

Is there another simple way ? maybe with freeBSD ipf ? 

1. to disable the access to the machine on all ports except :80 and :10111 and 233 from outside
2. to add IPs or Networks to be able to access the machine ports.


----------

